# 독수리



## Drake15

Hello!  I wanted to know how can I say 'vulture' in Korean, and how to say 'eagle' too, because every time I look for the translation, the same term (독수리) appears for both of them, so I had that doubt. 
감사합니다!


----------



## Rance

There's no Korean word for vulture probably because those species don't natively live in Korea. 
Instead we got crows to take up that niche.
So 독수리 is broadly used to to refer vulture as well in Korean.


----------



## Drake15

I see, thanks a lot!


----------

